# muss bei jeder neuen console unicode_start eigeben

## tripdog

Hallo,

bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8. Obwohl ich in /etc/rc.conf "UNICODE=yes" stehen hab, muss ich bei jeder neuen console unicode_start eingeben, damit Umlaute angezeigt werden.

hat da jemand ne Idee wie ich das umgehen kann?

thx td

----------

## schmutzfinger

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8#Einstellen_der_Konsole

----------

## tripdog

hmm, ja das is ja der gleiche link den ich da hingekritzelt habe... aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht

Gerät wird z.B so ausgegeben GerÃ¤t

und Köpfe so KÃ¶pfe

vieleicht hat ja noch jemand eine idee

thx

----------

## Max Steel

Vielleicht hilft es etwas unicode_start an das Ende der .bashrc zu setzen.

Aber das weiss ich selber nicht.

----------

## Knieper

 *tripdog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obwohl ich in /etc/rc.conf "UNICODE=yes" stehen hab, muss ich bei jeder neuen console unicode_start eingeben, damit Umlaute angezeigt werden.
> 
> 

 

Die Zeile muss UNICODE="yes" lauten (alle Zeichen + Grosskleinschreibung beachten). Meinst Du wirklich nur die Konsole oder auch irgendwelche Terminals? Was steht in der TERM-Variable? Welche Shell benutzt Du? Hast Du /etc/conf.d/consolefont und /etc/conf.d/keymaps angepasst? Verwendest Du das Init-Skript aus der englischen Anleitung?

----------

## tripdog

Sorry, UNICODE="yes"  so steht es da geschrieben.

echo $TERM  -> xterm

echo $SHELL  -> /bin/bash

Ich meinte glaub ich nicht die Konsole, da ich mich nur per Terminal (Putty) auf den Server connecten kann.

/etc/conf.d/consolefont  

CONSOLEFONT="LatArCyrHeb-16"

/etc/conf.d/keymaps     

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

Verwendest Du das Init-Skript aus der englischen Anleitung? -> nein, welche englische anleitung?

danke td

----------

## Knieper

Hast Du die Putty-Einstellungen ueberprueft?

Eng. Anleitung: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8#Console_setup

----------

## tripdog

hmm, ja putty..

Window -> Translation -> character set translation on recieve data von ISO8859 auf UTF-8 

gestellt und es funktioniert.

Aber wie kann es sein das es nach unicode_start trotzdem funktioniert hat und alle umlaute richtig angezeigt wurden?

danke td

----------

## Knieper

Evtl. sendet es eine Unicodesequenz und das Terminal schaltet automat. um.

----------

